# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  При запуске командной строки компьютер перезагружается (заявка №34966)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
При запуске командной строки (любого файла у которого в заголовке есть *.exe) компьютер перезагружается. Нет доступа к реестру (ред. реестра запрещено администратором).
Дата обращения: 29.10.2010 18:47:16
Номер заявки: 34966

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*30.10.2010 10:40:12* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\DAO\svchost.exe* - not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.007SpySoft.308
 размер: 162304 байт дата файла: 03.01.2006 10:46:34 версия: "3.08.0002" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 5.0: Зловред Trojan.PWS.SpySoft.42; VBA32: Зловред MAS.Trojan.VB.01490; BitDefender: Зловред Spyware.007spysoft.308

----------


## CyberHelper

30.10.2010 9:04:35 лечение успешно завершено

----------

